# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Inaguración de TiendaMagia.Com en Barcelona 18 de Noviembre

## Mariano Sosa

Estamos muy contentos de anunciaros que la inauguración del nuevo local de venta al público de TiendaMagia, será el sábado 18 de Noviembre. 

Para goce de todos los presentes nos deleitarán con unas magias Gabi y Joaquín Matas y por supuesto habrá pica pica. 

Estáis todos invitados, el único requisito es que nos confirméis vuestra asistencia por email o telefono para asegurar vuestra plaza.

La dirección de la tienda es:

c/ ildefons cerda nº 4
Sant Cugat del Valles - Barcelona
902 955 902

Aquí os pongo un link al mapa de situación:
http://www.viamichelin.fr/viamicheli...1&empriseH=422

La inauguración será de 17 a 20h. y las actuaciones serán de 18 a 19.30h. aproximadamente.

Tenemos muchas ganas de conoceros en persona y de compartir con vosotros esta ocasión tan especial. ¡Hasta pronto!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Se podrá comprar ya el mismo día?

PD: Mierda, coincide con otra actuación a la que queria ir.

----------


## halexx

QUe rabia me da de vivir en madriddd, jopoo

Bueno, yha intentaree acercarme un día, felicidades Mariano.





P.d La chica del telefono de la tienda es muy maja, jajajaja


Un saludooo!!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

esto parece un chat jaja. 

Buena pregunta 3 de Diamantes  :Smile1:  . MUY IMPORTANTE: Debido a que estaremos muy ocupados con el pica pica (comiendo) No se podrá vender ese mismo día. Para eso habrá que esperar al día lúnes 20  :D 

Muchas gracias por vuestras felicitaciones

----------


## MagoJaume

Mi más sincera enhorabuena Mariano. Ya me pasaré a finales de mes, o como se me crucen mucho los cables aún me cojo un vuelo para hacer unas compras en el día  :Wink1:

----------


## Jmac

Hola Mariano ¡¡¡ MUCHAS FELICIDADES !!!.

Debido a la distancia no podre estar presente, pero imaginare lo bien que lo pasais.
Y aqui va mi pregunta:
¿ Estara la nueva tienda en otra web diferente o sera la misma con otros  apartados ?

----------


## nick63nick

:-(  :-(  :-( 

Tengo actuación ese mismo dia por la tarde.

Pero, mi próxima compra me parece que la haré "in situ".....y espero saludarte personalmente Mariano.

Saludos y enhorabuena!!!!!

----------


## Xavi-Z

¡Felicidades y mucha suerte con el proyecto Mariano!

Si viviese 800 km más cerca... :D

----------


## MagMinu

Enorabuena Mariano, me parece que me passaré el dia de la inaguración como tampoco me pilla muy lejos, jeje.
Ya iré a comprar cosas.
Saludos.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Felicidades Mariano. Yo no podré ir a la inaguración, pero espero pasarme algún día a saludarte, a felicitarte en persona y a comprar algo.

----------


## Jeff

Bueno, nosotros (mi esposa y yo) no faltaremos, esta ocacion de conocernos no me la pierdo por nada del mundo.

Saludos

----------


## ign

Enhorabuena por la próxima inauguración de la tienda, Mariano.

Una lástima que me pille tan lejos, pero si algún día voy por tierras catalanas, no dudes que pasaré a visitaros.

¡Un saludo y mucha suerte!

Ign

----------


## Goreneko

macagun la leche! Yo estaré trabajando! No puedes adelantar la inauguración 8 horitas?xD

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Enhorabuena! Mis mejores deseos para el nuevo negocio!
A ver si me puedo pasar.

----------


## d0r14n

No tendreis pensado abrir una en Madrid por algun casual ¿no?

jejejeje

Una pena q me pille tan lejos.

salU2 y suerte!

----------


## lop1

Que os vaya muy bien Mariano! Si todo es como la web (servicio, atención, productos....) será un éxito. Y luego... expansión (una tienda en Lleida no nos vendría nada mal...jeje).

Un Saludo :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno, nosotros (mi esposa y yo) no faltaremos, esta *ocacion de conocernos* no me la pierdo por nada del mundo.


No cuela Jeff. Tu vas al 'pica pica' gratis. Que sois unos gorrones....

Mariano: Mándame un canapé por mensajero, ¿vale?   :Lol:   :Lol:  

¡Enhorabuena!

----------


## zarkov

De mandar canapés por mensajero nada de nada.

Que mande un talón regalo de canapés para que lo celebremos por aquí con la misma pasión de allí.

Suerte.

----------


## ezeqfranco

Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## backflin

Felicidades!!!

Yo seguro que no falto, y me encantaria poder conocer a gente que colabora en este maravilloso foro.

Que suerte ser de la provincia!!!!

----------


## guill

Me alegro mucho que Tienda Magia salga del ciberespacio para convertirse en una tienda "de verdad", a la cual poder ver los artículos in situ y dejar que te aconsejen.

Sería interesante poder ir a la inauguración, pero nose si me sentiré un poco raro porque estoy recién metido en eso y no conozco a nadie...

Me lo pensaré, pero de todos modos, enhorabuena por la iniciativa y suerte!

----------


## pujoman

te crees que muchos de nosotros nos conocemos?? Conozco a la gente de hablar indirectamente por aqui, por msn y algunos en persona, pero nose si iran a la presentacion. Eso no es excusa jajhaj.

saludos

----------


## djeid06

Felicidades! :twisted: 


A ver si algun dia me paso por hay :D y echo un vistazo a los articulos jejeje :D 

Saludos!

----------


## logan21

Que lastima que sea el 18 ya que tenemos concierto, pero seguro que me pasare otro dia :D
Enhorabuena!

SAludos

----------


## Raicon

Felicidades, Mariano!
Como muchos dicen, una pena que me pille lejos pero...   :Oops:  hay un local a la vuelta de mi casa que esta en venta, y es bastante grande...  :Oops:  una pequeña insinuación.
Tengo amigos por alli igual en verano o semana santa me pase.

Un saludo y haber si os seguis expandiendo para el norte, jejejeje.

Zorionak!

----------


## Jesus el mago

Enhorabuena por  la tienda, Mariano si  mantenéis el mismo trato con la gente y vuestro reconocido servicio que teníais hasta la fecha en vuestra tienda virtual, en la tienda  fisica el éxito está asegurado.

A la inauguración no podre ir, pero mas adelante seguro que os visitare tengo previstos algunos viajes por vuestra tierra.


Buena suerte

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, yo estaré por ahí, probablemente haciendo el primo con la baraja. Prometo saludar a los que reconozca. A los que me reconozcan a mí, pues también. Saludos a tutti

----------


## logan21

Para los que queráis ir y no os sabéis localizar, os dejo una ayudita :P

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&hl=es...27122&t=h&om=1

SAludos

----------


## ignoto

Me fastidia el no poder ir.
He intentado convencer a la jefa pero anoche me cayeron dos imaginarias por plasta.

A los que no van:
Siempre puede que se nos rompa una pierna y podamos ver en directo a Gabi y a Joaquín Matas en otra ocasión. 

A los que van:
Que sepáis que os van a salir forúnculos en las plantas de los pies y, además, ese dia padeceréis una conjuntivitis burrera que no os va a dejar ver nada.
¡Hala! ¡Por ponernos los dientes largos!  :mrgreen:

----------


## Némesis

Mensaje urgente para tu jefa:

¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!
¡Que venga ignoto!

 :Lol:

----------


## esparza

Yo seguro que no falto!

ya tengo ganas de conocer al personal  :D

----------


## guill

Yo también estaré!

Al final esparza me ha convencido y vendremos en representación del "clan novato". Así que si alguien se quiere apuntar, ya lo sabe!

Nos vemos el 18  :Wink1:

----------


## Jesus el mago

a laaaaaaaaaaaa, vais todos menos yo,  pero.... ¿no os dais cuenta que no cabéis todos? no vais a dejar ni els pinyols de les olives (trad. del autor _ni los huesos de las aceitunas)_.

Mariano que se te va a quedar el local pequeño... mira a ver si te dejan la nave esa que tienes enfrente de la tienda. 

jjeeejee :P

----------


## Némesis

> A los que van:
> Que sepáis que os van a salir forúnculos en las plantas de los pies y, además, ese dia padeceréis una conjuntivitis burrera que no os va a dejar ver nada.


¿Qué es un forúnculo? :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Némesis: Un forúnculo es una inflamación purulenta producida por la infección bacteriana de un folículo piloso.

----------


## trasobo

Entonces podría ser un forunculo, lo que te ha salido encima de la cabeza en forma de sombrero pirata?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Qué foto! jajaja

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Entonces podría ser un forunculo, lo que te ha salido encima de la cabeza en forma de sombrero pirata?         Qué foto! jajaja


Ya sabía yo que el O'Malley era un poco piratilla!!! Jurl Jurl!!!

Un besín O'Malley!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Aclaro: 
la foto fue tomada el viernes, en nuestra reunión tricantina, en plena rutina. El autor del 'crimen' fue el mismísimo Zarkov.
 :Lol:  

Advierto: Tengo más sombreros....

----------


## ignoto

Es el primer caso de "persona" (de alguna forma hay que llamarlo) que le sienta mal a un sombrero perfectamente decente.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sólo quedan 5 dias!!!!!!!!!!!!! (y yo no puedo ir...  :( )

----------


## Jeff

No te preocupes O'Malley, seré solidario contigo, tampoco iré, me ha salido un bolo en el Parque Portaventura y me sera imposible ir. En otra ocasion sera!

Saludos

P.D.: Me salvé de la "maldicion gitana" de Ignoto.

----------


## zarkov

Que sepáis que Long John O'Malley está de lo más propio.
Por desgracia no se puede apreciar en el avatar, pero su expresión es de pata de palo total. Convincente, convincente.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Ho, ho, ho, and a bottle of rhum!

(Esto es una pista para Mariano... ya sabes lo que me puedes enviar por mensajero para que celebre, desde aquí, la apertura del local  8) )

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Felicidades TiendaMagia  :117:  Espero poder asistir

----------


## dreaigon

Hace tiempo que no particpo en el foro por motivos de estudios, pero he visto qeu era dia 17 y no queria quedarme sin felicitar a mariano, suerte con tu local, seguro que todo ira de maravilla.

P.D: a los que van: mantengo lo de Ignoto ( que os salgan forrunculos en el pie izquierdo) y añado : ( y en las manos par ano poder hacer magia ese dia como consolacion por no poder ir ) jajaja

P.D: a los que no vamos: aún no squeda la esperanza d eque algún dia mariano decida a abrir una tienda ceca de nosotrs ( mariano azlo ya  :evil: )


P.D: O´Malley ¿ Que es esa seta que te ha salido en la cabeza? ¿un forrunculo quizas?

----------


## mcmoli

Aunque no puedo asistir, Mucha suerte con la inauguración...

A ver si podrás colgar una fotos.. para los que nos hemos quedado con las ganas de venir!

----------


## Jeff

Bueno, es hoy!, por desgracia (aunque no tan desgracia), hoy trabajo en el Portaventura, o sea que no estaré presente!, pero, quiero hacer un llamado a las almas caritativas para que tomen fotos de todo el mundo (sobre todo de frente y el flash no muy fuerte), para su publicacion en este foro.

PD: Se agradece una buena foto de Mariano para "parecido razonables", al igual de 3d etc...
PD: A los que tomanran fotos, por favor, les recomiendo que se con camaras de fotos digitales (asi pueden tomar muchas sin gastar mucho), y al postearals aqui, no la pongan muy grandes (ver el post mio del programa freeware de microsoft "image resizer", para asi hacer mejor su visualizacion y su carga en el ordenador.
Pd. Al mas tragon de la fiesta, enviarnos a O'Malley, Ignoto y a mi un par de pica pica, eso si bien envuelto, al igual que un par de cerzezas (cerradas, o sea, nuevas) todo eso por correo a cuenta de "Tiendamagia".
PD: Que lo disfruten y enhorabuena Mariano & CO!

----------


## magoivan

la ostia!!!! (con perdon)

madre mia que vien nos lo hemos pasado, conoci a Pujo la ostia. actuo Gabi y Joaquín Matas con cuerdas, estaba a rebentar todo. Había pica pica de tooo. De regalo nos dieron una baraja bycicle, y una arcoiris. y sortearon videos de David Stone, a mi me tocó uno.
espero haberhos dado envidia. jejejejeje

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> ...De regalo nos dieron una baraja bycicle, y una arcoiris. y sortearon videos de David Stone...


 :evil: Si que hay envidia :roll:  A ver si le va todo bien a Mariano con la tienda y hace otra en Madrid.

----------


## MagoJaume

Qué pena no haber podido ir... por lo menos lo pasasteis bien... ya me pasaré yo el mes que viene.

----------


## Ella

felicidades tiendamagia!!

aqui os dejo el link del post donde se habla sobre lo sucedido en la inauguracion:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=8609

----------

